# Backpacks



## ckamanao (Mar 20, 2010)

I bought a backpack with an internal frame. Thought it might be a decent pack for the archery elk hunt down in Central mountains, manti. I went out a few days ago with it and it was a horrible experience. I'm a tall, big guy-6'5" 285lbs. with a long torso and stubby legs. this pack was way too short and narrow for my frame. Does anyone know of a bigger pack available for bigger folk. Ive been looking with not a whole lot of luck. Even gone down to sportsmans and tried on....well....everything there. A little advice would be great.


----------



## mtnrunner260 (Feb 15, 2010)

I would suggest first going to a place like REI and getting fitted for a pack. If your ok with it now being camo you can pick one up there or you will at least know what it should feel like when trying others on.
What pack did you just get?


----------



## ut1031 (Sep 13, 2007)

With the Manti mostly being day trips leaving from a camp, I would really recommend that you go down to Badlands and have them alter a 2200 to fit you. They are very good at this type of thing. They also make the Vortex line of internal frame packs if you don't want camo.
Kelly


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

ut1031 said:


> With the Manti mostly being day trips leaving from a camp, I would really recommend that you go down to Badlands and have them alter a 2200 to fit you. They are very good at this type of thing. They also make the Vortex line of internal frame packs if you don't want camo.
> Kelly


+1 or you can get the 4500 and have them fit it for you.well money spent.I love my 4500.Just can't wait to pack a deer out with it.


----------



## bwhntr23 (Sep 29, 2008)

Go to Wilde Arrow in Centerville and check out the Wilderness Pack Specialties that they carry! They should fit you, it is an external frame pack but it is awesome!


----------



## GSLHonker (Sep 8, 2007)

I won the new badlands Sacrifice pack at the ISE show. So far I really like the pack, although I have only used it so far on a couple of day hikes. It has a different suspenion system on it with allot of adjustment and it is lighter than there other packs. I am not sure it will be the best meat hauler but as far as a bivy/camp pack its worth a look, although they wont have them out until June. Regardless I recommend going down and talking with the folks at bandlands they will get you taken care of.


----------



## Addicted (Apr 10, 2008)

I would try the badlands packs you cant go wrong with one of those, both of mine are great.
Another way to go maybe an Eberlestock Ive got one of those as well and it is fully adjustable.


----------



## ckamanao (Mar 20, 2010)

where is the Badlands company. I've been looking, but i cant find an address to go down and get fitted.


----------



## ut1031 (Sep 13, 2007)

1700 SOUTH 850 WEST - They are also known as Vortex.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

another vote for badlands


----------



## Elkoholic8 (Jan 15, 2008)

Here is a vote for the Blacks Creek pack. I have the Canadian and I have been real happy with it. It has all kinds of room, expansion sides, adjustments for everything. My biggest complaint is that it is a little heavy. I have packed 3 deer and 1 elk with it and it works great. It also has an adjustable torso, so it should fit you. I'm 6 feet tall and I like the medium setting on mine. I think there is a large and x-large setting as well.


----------

